# Betta Sorority-Adding new girls



## AJK (Nov 15, 2009)

I have 4 females in my community tank. I want to add a few more as I have room but am afraid of fighting because the other females have a pre-established pecking order. Do you think its going to be a disaster to add the new girls?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Did you get your ammonia levels straightened out? If not I wouldn't add any more fish.


----------



## AJK (Nov 15, 2009)

Different tank I have 8 girls total in 2 separate tanks lol sorry for the confusion. With the ammonia I actually went out and bought a 29gallon and am setting it up tomorrow so that I can keep my boyfriend's beloved CAE


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, if you do add them VERY slowly so that each time they can once again establish a pecking order with the new fish that comes in. The problem is with that many fish, your bound to get one thats either very weak and gets injured or killed, or one thats to strong and hurts all the other fish.


----------

